# there s no camel section!!



## moikel (Nov 17, 2011)

Just got on to my local camel supplier, would it go in beef or where.?Polite answers please. Its sort of a Xmas vibe three wise men & all that.

Im thinking a tritip feel once I  work out the cuts.


----------



## slownlow (Nov 17, 2011)

I think you'll be fine posting it anywhere, I see the greatest verity of stuff posted in the wild game section:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/118/wild-game

This sounds awesome.   Can't wait for the qview.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 17, 2011)

Wild Game sounds like the right place to me too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2011)

WOW, can't wait to see this!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd post it in the smoking section along with Winston, Salem, Kent, etc. vs. the non-smoking section like desserts, etc.


----------



## moikel (Nov 17, 2011)

There are 1,000,000 wild camels  down here.They were used to open up the desert regions in the 1800s,telegraph lines,supply railway work gangs, deliver mail you name it. Imported from Yemen ,Canary Islands Pakistan, Afghanistan.Then turned loose in the 1920s when the motor car took over. Big mistake,the population doubles every 9 years.We have huge deserts & camels & deserts go together ,no big surprises there.

They are now a pest,we catch some re domesticate them train them for racing & sell them back to the Arabs but the slow ones ?? 

National parks shoot them from helicopters & leave them to rot.But there is now a fledging industry catching them ,involving remote Aboriginal communities providing jobs,$$.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Lets face it they are just a big herbivore,totally free range,cleanest environment in Australia.

So Im going to work out how to do one in the MES. I will work this out,somehow.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I assume I will use some Middle Eastern flavours in it, take it  to Im rambling I  have no idea
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I have got to eyeball it & pick a cut then wing it,maybe a Beirut butt as opposed to a Boston Butt. Who knows. Wish me luck.


----------



## moikel (Nov 17, 2011)

I can get brisket,maybe thats a good comparison.


----------



## slownlow (Nov 17, 2011)

Moikel said:


> I can get brisket,maybe thats a good comparison.




That would be cool.  Some camel burnt ends coming up


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2011)

The Best part is supposted to be the HUMP....According to Anthony Bourdain and Andrew Zimmern...Got to try Both Briskie and Hump...Go BIG, Mick.....This going to be FUN!...JJ


----------



## michael ark (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok ,i'll be watching.


----------



## smokin vegas (Nov 17, 2011)

It seems to me  that camel might be a bit tough.     I would definitely marinate in a fruit juice like apple, seasonings with some tenderizer for five days.  Have you actually eaten camel yet?  If so what does it taste like?  Good luck.  Smoking' Vegas.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 17, 2011)

Watch it be good and he begins importing Camel to us here in the States
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I'd be game, as for tough,the Cow brisket is a tough piece,so...

Have fun Mick and ...


----------



## frosty (Nov 17, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKK. . . . . . this is something new.  Onward and upward!


----------



## moikel (Nov 17, 2011)

Smokin Vegas said:


> It seems to me  that camel might be a bit tough.     I would definitely marinate in a fruit juice like apple, seasonings with some tenderizer for five days.  Have you actually eaten camel yet?  If so what does it taste like?  Good luck.  Smoking' Vegas.


Ive had it as prosciutto made from the hump,but a long while ago. Its a wild animal now so as for tough is it going to be any tougher than elk?  I assume that they select the younger animals,I doubt very much thats its field shot,more likely caught live then shipped to the meatworks at Alice Springs.They cut it & label using the same terms as for beef. Its the new frontier cooking wise .I posted ages ago a recipe for chermoula which is a Turkish/Morocan marinade,fresh cilantro,parsley,preserved lemon,garlic,chilli,EVO,then spices like cumin,coriander,fennel seed,fenugreek . I figure I will head in that direction. 
The wholesaler is getting back to me on whats available,its been a wet year in the outback so they will be well fed. We ship tons to Europe I assume for the Arabic communities in France,Belgium etc. .I think its popular as shish kebab .


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 17, 2011)

I will be right here


----------



## venture (Nov 17, 2011)

This will be fun to watch!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 17, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> I'd post it in the smoking section along with Winston, Salem, Kent, etc. vs. the non-smoking section like desserts, etc.


----------



## alelover (Nov 17, 2011)

Interesting. I'll be watching this.


----------



## tyotrain (Nov 17, 2011)

I will be keeping my eye on this one....


----------



## smokin vegas (Nov 17, 2011)

I am having problems posting on site today.  Anyone else experiencing the same thing?


----------



## wingnut (Nov 17, 2011)

from  Texas. This thread is going to get interesting I think.

My question is, what size smoker are you using??  

I've seen 'Whole Hog' smokers, but a 'Camel Smoker'?? (Actually I smoked Winston).

AGAIN 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, AND GOOD LUCK!!!

Larry


----------



## moikel (Nov 17, 2011)

Its hard to get a line on it until I  see what cut I  can get. Theres not a lot of camel recipes here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I assume historically without refrigeration it was grilled over open fires by nomadic people or maybe roasted in the villages. People must have eaten it,too much protein to waste.I know they were milked I figure its just farming.You need 1 bull 20 cows thats a herd,young males got eaten. The bastorma that is now made with air dried beef was originally made with camel,its a sort of salt cure thing.Pasturma in Greek  then pastrami in Yiddish.

I have a MES 30,a weber kettle & a big ole woodfired oven I built myself that can do a 50pound pig.2trays of potatoes at once. But a whole Camel!!

I have obviously sparked some interest lots of members are waiting to see just exactly what I turn out. The wife not so much
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,I am not a butcher but I  do have a grasp of what cut is what & good knives. I figure the journey is 50% of the fun. I also like the idea that people are attempting to use it rather than helicopter shoot it & leaving it to feed crows & dingos. Its giving income to remote Aboriginal settlements & thats a good thing. The camels are a pest,they bust water pipes ,drive camp dogs crazy & the big bulls are ornery .


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 17, 2011)

I bet camel ribs would make serious "dino bones"! Camel bacon?????


----------



## moikel (Nov 17, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> I bet camel ribs would make serious "dino bones"! Camel bacon?????


I will wait & see what cuts I  can get.I made some stuff with Asian water buffalo a while back,using topside. Im going to go with a different cut here rump,strip loin &/or chuck,brisket,blade. The camels are all caught live,handled ,fed ,calmed down then processed. The camel catchers spot from the air in helicopters or light planes have portable yards,tame camels as enticers a whole bunch of cleverly adapted stuff.Hell of a way to make a living.

The original stock were the heavy set draught camels,racing camels are a different lighter style. Who knew.Suppose its just like horses.

Any way hang in there viewers & I will post photos of the meat as soon as I  buy it.


----------



## roller (Nov 17, 2011)

Seems to me that it would be like eating a horse...But hey I`m game  ....bring it on...


----------



## moikel (Nov 18, 2011)

Roller said:


> Seems to me that it would be like eating a horse...But hey I`m game  ....bring it on...


I figure that way back cattle were pulling ploughs & carts,same deal water buffalo I did water buffalo.Camel was exactly as you called it a pack animal. But they were eaten, people had to survive. I just figured there was a culinary tradition to be explored. Its cut like beef so I was going to follow that path & do 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hell I  dont know for sure but a chuckie a brisket a sirloin just to see what can be done. I  think I  just have to be careful with what cut I try,bearing in mind what muscles do what.


----------



## moikel (Nov 18, 2011)

Im going to stop yacking & start smoking as soon as I can get this camel meat.But if it helps people understand where Im coming from in my country 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  the following animals have been introduced from overseas  then let loose to make a mess of our environment then declared feral then shot as pests & left to rot as food for crows, vultures,dingos & flies. 1)Asiatic water buffalo 2) camel 3)rabbit 4) fox 5) donkey6) horse7)goat8)razorback pig 9)deer.You can add the Indian mynah,starling,carp & the cane toad into the non edible category.

Camels are a traditional food source in their original countries Im just going to work with that idea. I cant solve anything eating a couple of meals at a time particularly when the wife is only just on board,but I  figure I should at least see what I can do.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow, Camel. This is going to be cool.

I would think the texture or toughness of the meat would be somewhat like Horse meat.

I know that if you ground horse meat to hamburger it makes a much better

tasting burger then regular ground beef.

This should be good.

Happy Smokin, 

Mike


----------



## arnie (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll have to do some digging, but I know I have a recipe for stuffed camel


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2011)

Roller said:


> Seems to me that it would be like eating a horse...But hey I`m game  ....bring it on...


Cheffie Daughter Casey had Horse in Italy and always talks about it being the BEST Meat she has ever eaten!...So this Camel sounds awesome...JJ


----------



## moikel (Nov 18, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Cheffie Daughter Casey had Horse in Italy and always talks about it being the BEST Meat she has ever eaten!...So this Camel sounds awesome...JJ


 20 tears ago I was in a restaurant in Italy with wife 1 ,horselover.On menu was horse tartar ,full deal raw egg,condiments  & a misto alla brac ,mixed grill over charcoal,lamb cutlet,horse steak, pork sausage." OK I know what Im having" You guessed it not unless you eat it on your own.It was only 2 weeks into a 7 week vacation with France,Spain,Portugal so I  let it slide. Still havent got to eat it. Theres a moral in there somewhere.


----------



## moikel (Nov 18, 2011)

OK just got off the phone from camel guy,all his customers are waiting for the next shipment to get here from Alice Springs. He only gets in small camels about 150kg dressed,already cut & boxed so no camel baby backs or Dino bones "unless you would like to order a whole camel". You know for a moment there I  was thinking about it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Pops could coach me through the cutting process. I think some of our ethnic friends do whole camels for things like weddings..Any way hes the man & the only distributor here,so we just got to wait. The young ones are very tender according to him,big stuff" are like dinosaurs 800 kg only good for sausages & burgers"

Anyway its a bit weather dependent,if its been raining the camels spread out & are harder to find,catch ,transport. Price goes up as well. So hang in there & I will post photos as soon as I can get it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm in for the show.


----------



## moikel (Nov 19, 2011)

Website is ozcamel.com.au.Pops 6927 if you could run your expert eye over the way they cut it that would be much appreciated..Im not seeing a lot of fat which is a bit of a issue. I find a lot of these wild meats to be a bit dry & chewy  with a really small margin for error on cooking times. Kangaroo the best example,you have seconds on the grill or you are screwed. I like the look of the strip loin,chuck eye roll,chuck tender, & brisket.What do you think?

Most of the fat is in the hump,I can wrap it in caul fat the old school way after I rub it with my chermoula mix,then put it MES for a couple of hours at say 80 degrees celcius. If Im getting the camel = of veal I can serve it pink but Im in uncharted territory here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know you are just looking at a photo but at the moment so am I


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Cheffie Daughter Casey had Horse in Italy and always talks about it being the BEST Meat she has ever eaten!...So this Camel sounds awesome...JJ




  It is a good meat for salami the romanian call it sibiu


----------



## smokin vegas (Nov 19, 2011)

This could create a whole cuisine frenzy/fad
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok I am hooked.  Will be watching this one.


----------



## wingnut (Nov 19, 2011)

When I lived in Montana I tasted; Dear, Elk, Moose, Antelope, & Buffalo.  All of the meats were very lean, (little or no fat), but with an addition of some pork or beef fat, the meat came out all right.  

Now with saying that, I have to add that that was after running the meat through a grinding process, and adding the fat into the mix.

As a whole cut of meat I'm not sure how you can add the fat needed to balance out the lean.  I had  Buffalo steak, (VERY GOOD) and  was told that the grilling time was shorter, and the temp (heat) hotter.(?)   Knowing what I have learned now, (ON THIS FORUM), that sounds right "if the heat is high the cooking time is shorter".  

IMHO, the Camel shouldn't be too much different in prep/cooking than any other meat.

Just remember the temp. zones 40* to 140* and cook/grill/smoke accordingly.   IMHO,  Camel shouldn't be too much different in prep/cooking than any other meat.

The taste will be different, but the taste of Deer or Elk that has fed on corn or good straw, is different than an animal that has fed on nothing but grass and other natural foods.  IMHO

Larry


----------



## moikel (Nov 19, 2011)

I blazes away on this thread assuming that I  could just go & pick up what I  needed. The suppliers website was all delivery to all suburbs blah blah blah.

Now I/WE got to wait for next shipment from Alice Springs.


----------



## moikel (Nov 19, 2011)

Decided to show you some kangaroo while we are all waiting for the camel express to hit town. You can buy it at the supermarket nowadays.When I was young it was pet food! Particularly if you lived way out west on the farm & had a string of working dogs.Our all Australian working dogs,kelpies & blue cattles & English border collies are indispensable on the farm & worth a lot of $$. You would jump in the truck at sundown knockover a big buck,section him up & that was dog food for a few days + dry stuff. Saved you a lot of $$.

Anyway at 2% fa
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
t ,no cholesterol,& the fact that there are millions of the bloody things we are now encouraged to eat them.All field shot strictly controlled. For me there are 2 cuts only backstrap/eye fillet/tender loin all depends on whose labelling & rump,the rest of it not worth the trouble. People do make soup out of the tails never been that hungry. Its rump on the left ,fillet on right.I normally get it from my butcher this is from supermarket & cut wrong as far as Im concerned. So Im going to cut it into cubes marinate it in red wine,juniper berries,gbp,garlic,EVO & worcestershire sauce,then put it on steel skewers & do it hot & fast on the Weber over redgum charcoal.


----------



## roller (Nov 19, 2011)

I am going to try some horse some day I just hate to kill mine.....That Roo looks pretty darn good...


----------



## moikel (Nov 19, 2011)

I will soak it for 3-4 hours,pat it dry,skewer it then hot & fast basted with marinade on the Weber.There are some food matchs that are just meant to be.Bacon & eggs, ham & cheese,steak & fries. Well here s another kangaroo & beets& shiraz.Beets are out of season,but roasted in oven with onions all cut to same size ,cloves of garlic,drizzled with olive oil,balsamic vinegar then goats cheese on top when the are hot. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I will have to make do with a big ole glass of shiraz,been 34 celcius all day southerly blow just starting to cool things off now.


----------



## moikel (Nov 19, 2011)

Roller said:


> I am going to try some horse some day I just hate to kill mine.....That Roo looks pretty darn good...


I was just curious at the time.Hell of a lot of horse lovers here,I dont think I  missed that much .It was one of those when in Rome moments.

Roo is another matter it is good meat 100% organic all that stuff but a lot of people get put off by the cute image of roo or somebody has cooked it badly. It has so little fat that you have to be on top of it from the get go & serve it rare.If you dont eat rare its not worth the effort.

I will do it in 2-3 hours time for dinner.I am going to go & rummage in wine cellar for the right bottle of shiraz.


----------



## moikel (Nov 20, 2011)

Ready to roll kangaroo kebabs coming up.All good except its raining & temp has dropped.


----------



## moikel (Nov 20, 2011)

Turned out really well,but you can tell the difference between the 2 cuts fillet & rump on the skewer. It was tender but theres not a lot of margin for error .Any thing past what you see here is overdone but thats just my opinion. I made 4 skewers ,wife not home tonight so I will turn the leftover 2 skewers into a Thai  salad tomorrow.I dont know if you have seen it,I will cut the cubes in 1/2 then use a bunch of salad leaves,herbs(basil .mint) fried shallot .lime,fish sauce,palm sugar etc .Its just an adaption of  a dish the Thais do.If they had kangaroos they would do the same thing


----------



## moikel (Nov 20, 2011)

This is another view,I drank a bottle of Seppelts Chalambar shiraz 2002 with it.Brilliant
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





wine .Old school winery,really classy just the thing with this.Bear view


----------



## moikel (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## jjwdiver (Nov 20, 2011)

That looks sooo good!  I'm grabbing a seat in the gallery from here in the Virgin Islands to see how the Camel order progresses.   I so desperately want to make some kind of comment about the various cuts on a camel, but just can't seem to get the nerve to mention toe!

John


----------



## smokin vegas (Nov 20, 2011)

That looks so good!!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      How about a roo burger?


----------



## wingnut (Nov 20, 2011)

Have you tried any type of 'rub' on the roo meat?

Jeff has some TERRIFIC recipes for rub and sauce, it works VERY WELL on Beef & Chicken, and other meat why not ROO & CAMEL??

Larry


----------



## moikel (Nov 20, 2011)

Smokin Vegas said:


> That looks so good!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont like it ground so much.If you added some beef fat maybe.The supermarket sells sausages havent tried them. I prefer to buy it in packs about 800 -1000gms .The long fillet that runs down  spine which gets called different names is the best for grilling over charcoal. If its off a big enough roo it close in size to a pork tenderloin.I did roast a piece of rump in my woodfired stove at mountain cabin years ago,pretty good but again RARE or dont bother.


----------



## moikel (Nov 20, 2011)

WINGNUT said:


> Have you tried any type of 'rub' on the roo meat?
> 
> Jeff has some TERRIFIC recipes for rub and sauce, it works VERY WELL on Beef & Chicken, and other meat why not ROO & CAMEL??
> 
> Larry


I havent but no reason not to.People make jerky out of it here as well. Its a real meat eaters meat if that makes sense,dark,lots of iron,dense a great partner to the biggest meanest bottle of Aussie shiraz you can find. 

The camel deal is uncharted territory I figure Im going to go with the flavours of the original home country. I might grill a few bits in the Weber just to try & the flavour profile straight in my head.Then Im going to do my chermoula that I posted in marinades.I like Moroccan   food ,have a few books eaten at the restaurants here & in France .The whole spice trade for Europe came via  there often by camel train at least for part of it trip. Its a wonderful food so I  figure that might be the starting point,I already cook food in that style,tagines mostly.

Anyway I/WE just got to wait for the camel express at the moment,I will be straight out of the chute as soon as it lands.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 20, 2011)

For anyone who is interested there is a 3 minute segment of Anthony Bourdain eating Camel on this No Reservation from Saudi Arabia 3/3, Youtube video...the segment starts 7 minutes:24 seconds in...YUM!...JJ


----------



## moikel (Nov 20, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> For anyone who is interested there is a 3 minute segment of Anthony Bourdain eating Camel on this No Reservation from Saudi Arabia 3/3, Youtube video...the segment starts 7 minutes:24 seconds in...YUM!...JJ



I watched this Chef JJ thats a pretty small camel,maybe smaller than what I hope to get. Looks maybe 100kg ,what do I  know
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.But it does get a good review from AB . Tastes like lamb??.Lets just wish the camel catchers in Central Australia good catching & hope for a shipment soon. It didnt look as dark as I  imagined.


----------



## moikel (Nov 21, 2011)

What do do with left over roo,make a salad thai style .Green mango as hard as a potato,sliced into strips,bean sprouts,a red onion sliced thin,red bell pepper,same.Then lots of fresh mint,thai holy basil,cilantro,raw peanuts.Dressing lots of lime juice,rice vinegar,fish sauce ,light soy sauce,palm sugar,garlic ,ginger ,lemon grass,red chilli to taste. Lots of dressing ,put rare roo or beef on top.Pour over dressing.You could use green papaya as well both green mango & papaya have a tart sort of taste & a crisp texture.Great base for a salad probably out of necessity once upon a time,fruit that fell in storms before it ripened perhaps?

Camel train not on horizon yet.


----------



## moikel (Nov 21, 2011)

Another angle on kangaroo salad.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 21, 2011)

Great thread folks but I am going to move it to wild game.


----------



## moikel (Nov 21, 2011)

ShooterRick said:


> Great thread folks but I am going to move it to wild game.


Makes sense,I  only stuck in beef because it was cut the same.The roo was just to fill in time while I  wait for camel train.


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 22, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> That looks sooo good!  I'm grabbing a seat in the gallery from here in the Virgin Islands to see how the Camel order progresses.   I so desperately want to make some kind of comment about the various cuts on a camel, but just can't seem to get the nerve to mention toe!
> 
> John


HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice job on the Roo! It all looks so good.


----------



## moikel (Nov 24, 2011)

coffee_junkie said:


> Nice job on the Roo! It all looks so good.


Thanks,it is a good product but its taken a while to shake its pet food image. Char grilling is my favourite way to cook it I figure its just Aussie venison. We have millions of them truly millions,the only species allowed to be shot are Western Reds & Eastern Greys,all the wallabies are protected,good thing. 

In dry years theres a lot of road kill as they graze near roads,they also move right to the edge of country towns,onto golf courses anywhere theres green feed,army reserves,highschool fields you name it.Not much of a hunting challenge.


----------



## slownlow (Dec 3, 2011)

any updates on the camel?


----------



## moikel (Dec 3, 2011)

slownlow said:


> any updates on the camel?


Rang him during the week ,only burgers turned up . Hes got people who are howling at him that want pallets of boxed cuts so he is ringing Alice Springs every day.Its all killed ha'lal so our Arab community are big consumers.Im in a big Arab /Turkish suburb tomorrow because thats where they put Sydneys first Cosco! Canadian wife wants to go see. I will have a snoop around & see if theres anybody holding out with some hidden away. But I  want a cut that gets close to a beef cut so I  can do something that you guys can relate to. 

I will post as soon as it lands.


----------



## slownlow (Dec 4, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Rang him during the week ,only burgers turned up . Hes got people who are howling at him that want pallets of boxed cuts so he is ringing Alice Springs every day.Its all killed ha'lal so our Arab community are big consumers.Im in a big Arab /Turkish suburb tomorrow because thats where they put Sydneys first Cosco! Canadian wife wants to go see. I will have a snoop around & see if theres anybody holding out with some hidden away. But I  want a cut that gets close to a beef cut so I  can do something that you guys can relate to.
> 
> I will post as soon as it lands.


Sounds good.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## afdever1113 (Dec 4, 2011)

I guess after you cook the camel you couldn't say it was the"The Three Wismen Came From A Far." HEH HEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 4, 2011)

cant wait to see the results of this smoke. plz dont forget to qview this


----------



## moikel (Dec 4, 2011)

Owlcreeksmoker4 said:


> cant wait to see the results of this smoke. plz dont forget to qview this


I will Qview it I just need the camel catchers of the central desert to get off their ### & catch us some camel. Camel dude is getting his balls busted by all the ha'lal butchers in Sydney who are out of stock with holidays approaching. I dont want ground meat,I figure that you guys would prefer to see a cut like brisket,chuck or sirloin that is a bit of a challenge. Ground is going to be from big camel not recommended.

We are having a wet year so camels are harder to catch,thats what Im being told but then again its the same sort of reasoning you get from fisherman
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I will post when I  get my hands on it.


----------



## moikel (Dec 5, 2011)

afdever1113 said:


> I guess after you cook the camel you couldn't say it was the"The Three Wismen Came From A Far." HEH HEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


3 Wise men 2 camels I guy riding pillion.


----------



## mekwt (Feb 27, 2012)

Not to hijack this thread, but Camel meat is widely available here, so this weekend I will see if I can smoke some up for you guys who have been waiting on results. I may do Camel Burgers as I have never eaten it just to give it a try.

Picture from the local market "Camel Section", also next to this is Bison which is eaten heavly by the Indian community.

Camel here is $3.69 per Kilogram


----------



## alelover (Feb 27, 2012)

How much does Bison go for?


----------



## moikel (Feb 27, 2012)

Mate go right ahead & good luck with it. I got dicked around something shocking down here.Part of it is definitely weather related its been really wet so camels are dispersed & harder to catch.I dont know how much of the story I got was legit .I was pretty excited about it then just got excuse after excuse.


----------



## tdwester (Feb 27, 2012)

So it is Aussie Shariz with Roo, what wine with Camel?


----------



## moikel (Feb 27, 2012)

tdwester said:


> So it is Aussie Shariz with Roo, what wine with Camel?


Good question! So much of Middle East is no alcohol but the shiraz grape supposedly came from Persia way back. I might try a blend what we call here a GSM ,grenache ,shiraz. mataro or something with a Spanish feel ,maybe grenache,temperanillo,touriga,shiraz mix. I have absolutely no scientific or historical basis they are just grape varieties that grow in relatively hot dry climates.You could also go with a diavalo nero from Sicily or what you guys call zinfandel & Italians call primitivo.

Looking forward to what comes next.


----------



## moikel (Feb 27, 2012)

MEKWT said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but Camel meat is widely available here, so this weekend I will see if I can smoke some up for you guys who have been waiting on results. I may do Camel Burgers as I have never eaten it just to give it a try.
> 
> Picture from the local market "Camel Section", also next to this is Bison which is eaten heavly by the Indian community.
> 
> Camel here is $3.69 per Kilogram


Hijack away mate you can get it way easier than me despite the promises made by suppliers here. Good luck looking forward to your efforts.


----------



## mekwt (Feb 29, 2012)

alelover said:


> How much does Bison go for?




I will give you a def answer on friday


----------



## mekwt (Feb 29, 2012)

Moikel said:


> Hijack away mate you can get it way easier than me despite the promises made by suppliers here. Good luck looking forward to your efforts.




Thanks, I know allot of people get offended when their threads are hijacked. Let you guys have an update this weekend.


----------



## moikel (Feb 29, 2012)

You are better placed to do it than me. Camel here is caught in the wild in the central deserts. Calmed down for a week or so then killed then processed .This all happens a hell of a long way from me. We have had completely off the scale rainfall nation wide its bucketing now,flooding evacuations in some places etc.Its made the wild harvest very difficult  also our dollar is pretty strong making the export trade difficult.

I do whats around me here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





both in product & cooking styles rather than just imitate the stuff that the guys in the states do.Except bacon I love doing the bacon.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And I will do ribs.No brisket to speak of here anyway & no tradition of American BBQ be it Carolina"s ,Kansas City or Texas style.  A lot of good raw material & good kitchens ,a big melting pot of ethnicities just like the States but different mix.

Anyway go get em on the camel. Im down the coast for a few days checking on my weekender for storm damage.So I will get back in front of computer on 5th.


----------



## grabber (Feb 29, 2012)

Go to Google search engine, type in camel recipes, they have quite a few or at least you'll get some ideas or leads.  One interesting one is, whole cooked camel.  I'd like to see the size of the cooker for that one.  LOL.


----------



## mekwt (Feb 29, 2012)

Grabber said:


> Go to Google search engine, type in camel recipes, they have quite a few or at least you'll get some ideas or leads.  One interesting one is, whole cooked camel.  I'd like to see the size of the cooker for that one.  LOL.




This is a Moroccan tradition, hell they stuff the camel with whole lamb, and stuff the lamb with veggies. I would love to see it in action, but the process is beyond my current capabilities. Camels in the GCC are very expensive, some sell for upwards of a million USD.


----------



## alelover (Feb 29, 2012)

MEKWT said:


> Camels in the GCC are very expensive, some sell for upwards of a million USD.




Are they like thoroughbred racing camels or something?


----------



## moikel (Feb 29, 2012)

alelover said:


> Are they like thoroughbred racing camels or something?


If slow racehorses end up in inside fast greyhounds,do slow camels end up on BBQs?


----------



## mekwt (Feb 29, 2012)

alelover said:


> Are they like thoroughbred racing camels or something?


looool, their are Camel Races here, but the ones that sell for millions are usually sold for their beauty. I have seen Lambs sell for upwards of $100,000 usd due to how they look. Every region has their prized posessions, USA we have expensive Bulls, Dogs, Horses, Ponys etc;

*Update:*_ Wanted to get a jump start on the crazy meat smoke coming up this weekend so I went to the Grocery Store last night and picked up some Ground Buffalo Meat @ 3.52 per lb (Got 1.5kg). Asked about the Camel but they were out.......yeah I know, i was bummed out.....But no worries as today the butcher will call me as soon as the fresh slaughter arrives, said it would be around 11:00am (+3:00GMT) or 3:00am Eastern Standard Time USA. _

_Camel is 5.98 per lb for those who want to know.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



_


----------



## mekwt (Feb 29, 2012)

Moikel said:


> If slow racehorses end up in inside fast greyhounds,do slow camels end up on BBQs?


I would love to see a whole camel on a bbq, Camel races are usually about endurance more so than speed. I have heard the Bedoun will run a camel into the ground just to win a race.


----------



## moikel (Mar 1, 2012)

We have camel races here but its a tourist thing in Alice Springs. The Arabs do come here from time to time to buy racing stock,partly because our population has grown seperate from every other country since the 1800s. So they are a source of new genetics for breeding etc.Who would of thunk it. 

$5.98 a pound is pretty cheap. Good luck,are you going with Arabic flavours or is it going to be a straight swap with a beef /pork recipe? Glad that you ran on the ball.


----------



## mekwt (Mar 1, 2012)

Moikel said:


> We have camel races here but its a tourist thing in Alice Springs. The Arabs do come here from time to time to buy racing stock,partly because our population has grown seperate from every other country since the 1800s. So they are a source of new genetics for breeding etc.Who would of thunk it.
> 
> $5.98 a pound is pretty cheap. Good luck,are you going with Arabic flavours or is it going to be a straight swap with a beef /pork recipe? Glad that you ran on the ball.


Confirmed my Camel meat this afternoon with the store, they are holding it. Cooking method will depend on what cuts of meat are available, however I am going with a BBQ Rub (Brisket Rub) for flavor. If I can pull it afterwards, I will mix it with a Vinegar based sauce. I am not so big into Arabic flavors.


----------



## moikel (Mar 1, 2012)

MEKWT said:


> Confirmed my Camel meat this afternoon with the store, they are holding it. Cooking method will depend on what cuts of meat are available, however I am going with a BBQ Rub (Brisket Rub) for flavor. If I can pull it afterwards, I will mix it with a Vinegar based sauce. I am not so big into Arabic flavors.


Do what you do best,do what you know.They are just a big grass eater ,how different can it be brisket to brisket? Good luck.


----------



## vagreys (Mar 1, 2012)

Just saw this thread. Méchoui, a Moroccan preparation of goat or lamb, is often though of as spit-roasting, but it also refers to a Moroccan and Algerian tradition of cooking in a clay-lined pit, mostly buried, that looks rather like a very large tandoor. When I say large, I mean large enough, in some cases, for a trussed adult camel to be lowered into it. The méchoui tradition is for cooking very lean meat, like goat, low and slow for many hours (a large goat taking 16 hours or more), until it becomes very tender. I have no idea how long a camel would cook. A traditional Moroccan marinade would contain olive oil, lemon juice, garlic, salt, pepper, and other spices. Sounds like barbeque to me, whether cooked on a spit over/next to coals or cooked in a clay-lined pit.

I've seen some restaurant menus offering camel tagine. So clearly, it could be cut up and slow baked in a tagine preparation in the conical clay pot of that name, just as goat is prepared. Rather than treating it like lamb, I'd be more inclined to treat it like goat, myself.


----------



## moikel (Mar 1, 2012)

I cook a lot of tagines .Camel would work that way for sure,I  have seen it done on TV here with dates.


----------



## mekwt (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok so I smoked some Buffalo Burgers this weekend and they were fantastic. Went to the butcher after he assured me by phone he reserved camel for me and he blames his associate for selling it while he was on break. WTF right??  I hate liars, Ok so tomorrow I am going back and if they dont have any in like they say they will, you will all see me on CNN International, because their is going to be a incident at the grocery store.

:)


----------



## mekwt (Mar 4, 2012)

Moikel said:


> I cook a lot of tagines .Camel would work that way for sure,I  have seen it done on TV here with dates.




To me cooking in a Tagine is the same method as a crock pot. Sometimes you win, sometimes you dont.


----------



## moikel (Mar 4, 2012)

MEKWT said:


> Ok so I smoked some Buffalo Burgers this weekend and they were fantastic. Went to the butcher after he assured me by phone he reserved camel for me and he blames his associate for selling it while he was on break. WTF right??  I hate liars, Ok so tomorrow I am going back and if they dont have any in like they say they will, you will all see me on CNN International, because their is going to be a incident at the grocery store.
> 
> :)


What is it with camel salesman,already. My guy here must be related to your guy there. If this is what its like buying meat whats it like trying to buy a used camel off the lot


----------

